# Differences between Delta Tails and Half moons???



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

Is there a photo chart anywhere within this forum that shows the differences between tail types???? My DH brought home a Black Boy with Red and Gold accents that was said to be a Double tailed Delta but I am skeptical...... Will try to get a picture later to post but he is currently being camera shy...


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

This is the best picture I have at the moment:


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Show him a mirror and if his tail reaches 180 and looks like a D when flared he is hm. If he looks like a triangle when flared he is a delta or super delta. 
HM









Super delta









Delta


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

Thank you.... I just saw him flare and it looks as though he may have some minor fin damage, currently his look falls in between that of the two Deltas... Not quite as full as the first but all fins do touch..


----------

